

My entire Quora feed is populated with posts from 2010-2012 - elliottpayne

Am I just in a follow bubble, or is Quora badly stagnant?
======
calbear81
I have a few from 2011 for some reason, a lot from 2013 and a few from this
past month.

Happy to ask the Quora folks who we play ultimate frisbee with on Wednesdays.

------
minimaxir
You're not in a follow bubble; Quora's algorithms are just bad. It ranks by
importantance and not time.

